# More cal mag?



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

So I’m ending up week 6 flower in my clone tent. One of my plants (my mainlining experiment) leaves are looking shabby as if they are pulling what they need from the plant rather than the dirt.





if anyone remembers when I chopped this clone drastically to do a mainline experiment when it became so unruly. I was actually pleased at how this plant grew with extra bud sites and very spread out with basically no middle. But now it seems to be struggling for nutes or something taking what it needs from the plant instead of the dirt. I have added calmag with every water and nute feed but this plant is reacting different.







I still have 3-4 weeks to go I think as their mothers took 10 weeks. The leaves on all the clones were much smaller than their mother plants. The other plants seem to be doing well without this issue. The last picture is one of the other plants


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

What is your PH at run off


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

pute said:


> What is your PH at run off


I haven’t checked runoff PH Pute. I’m using cloth pots and water till they just start getting wet on the bottom. I can try to check this at next water. I’m sure it’s going to be different than the others.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

phosphorus deficiency


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

Wondering if the manifold thing caused this…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> phosphorus deficiency


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

this is what I’ve been feeding. Basically by the bottle directions. Could I have lock up perhaps because of PH like Pute said?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wondering if the manifold thing caused this…




more likely a combination of things , and a picky plant

looks like you are not to far off from harvest and the plant will start eating the leaves even more but should not affect the flowers to much


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 294779
> 
> this is what I’ve been feeding. Basically by the bottle directions. Could I have lock up perhaps because of PH like Pute said?




hmmmm , those additives should have plenty of phosphorus so yeah , maybe a lockout caused by unstable Ph?

try flushing a few days with plain water  , but then again , how far away are you from harvest?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> more likely a combination of things , and a picky plant
> 
> looks like you are not to far off from harvest and the plant will start eating the leaves even more but should not affect the flowers to much


My other plants in the tent have no leaf problems except they are smaller than I’d like to see them but that might just be the clone thing. I’m looking forward to getting the new giant leaves in the veg tent from the next seed grow. Don’t think I like growing clones as much but it was a free grow and I did gain experience


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hmmmm , those additives should have plenty of phosphorus so yeah , maybe a lockout caused by unstable Ph?
> 
> try flushing a few days with plain water  , but then again , how far away are you from harvest?


I figure 3-4 weeks. I’m looking at trichomes already but they will probably take the 10 weeks their moms took


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I figure 3-4 weeks. I’m looking at trichomes already but they will probably take the 10 weeks their moms took





when do you start cutting back on your nutrients and do you flush your plants for a week before harvest?


(personally I rarely flush with plain water , I feed all the way up to harvest ,  but I do cut back on how much food they get as they get closer to harvest….it’s my belief that the plant will stop feeding when it gets near the end of its life , consider outdoor plants , how does one flush them? ..hint , ya can’t , and they seem to do ok outdoors)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 294781





bigsur51 said:


> when do you start cutting back on your nutrients and do you flush your plants for a week before harvest?
> 
> 
> (personally I rarely flush with plain water , I feed all the way up to harvest ,  but I do cut back on how much food they get as they get closer to harvest….it’s my belief that the plant will stop feeding when it gets near the end of its life , consider outdoor plants , how does one flush them? ..hint , ya can’t , and they seem to do ok outdoors)


I plan to quit feeding them in a couple weeks. Maybe one more feeding. I didn’t plan to flush prior to harvest. Just plain water till harvest


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

Another thing, this plant is a GG4 and super sticky compared to the other plants including one of the same strain. Smells really great too.  Maybe it will be ready quicker? Not sure. I don’t hate the plant and did enjoy manifolding it after chopping her down in her teenage time. I got more bud sites on her than my other GG plant grown with just LST to keep it away from the lights. So I would actually try the mainline thing again if I accidentally broke one off or something.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

this close to harvest your plants buds should be ok cause your plant will start feeding off of itself anyway and the leaves will be fading

i would just remove any dried out crinkley leaves and carry on as usual


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this close to harvest your plants buds should be ok cause your plant will start feeding off of itself anyway and the leaves will be fading
> 
> i would just remove any dried out crinkley leaves and carry on as usual


Ok thanx so much for replying and have a great day


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok thanx so much for replying and have a great day



my pleasure!

yeah , I have one of those stubborn plants to deal with this year , the Molokai Frost is my problem child , picky picky picky….we all get them

looking forward to seeing how she finishes up

so yeah , two stubborn plants out of 24 ain’t to bad


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

oh yeah , if you can check your Ph run off please let us know what it is…

thanks!

oat flour waffles with butter and honey!

what’s on your breakfast menu?


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

I bet your pH is over 8


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

Calcium phosphorus manganese boron zinc …

They all have similar deficient appearances. I would always start with GH micro at 5ml a gallon and see what that does.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I bet your pH is over 8


I’m betting it is too Pute.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m betting it is too Pute.


Maybe I could run a low PH water in the plant till I got enough runoff to check it. It doesn’t need water yet but I may be able to get a little urine test from her… Do you think it’s worth it? Cause I don’t know what to do if it’s high excepts trying low PH water to try and lower it…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe I could run a low PH water in the plant till I got enough runoff to check it. It doesn’t need water yet but I may be able to get a little urine test from her… Do you think it’s worth it? Cause I don’t know what to do if it’s high excepts trying low PH water to try and lower it…


Mycos WP oughta sort out most soil ph problems in a few days but if your soil is aerated and full of pearlite and then you can get a pee test from her


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

good article on Ph 











						Which Nutrient Deficiencies are Caused by pH? (picture guide) | Grow Weed Easy
					

Not sure what's causing your cannabis nutrient deficiency? This picture gallery shows which deficiencies are the result of incorrect pH at the roots.




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Mycos WP oughta sort out most soil ph problems in a few days but if your soil is aerated and full of pearlite and then you can get a pee test from her


I just looked it up. It says it’s for up to early flower stage. I’m over the mid point now but will remember this in the future. I get one or two plants a grow that want to act up and seem to have a nute block Or for some reason want to drink slow. When I inspected all the roots after last grow they all looked the same to me. I was expecting to see some root rot or discoloration but I didn’t see any difference. There is a product FF has (I will have to lookup the name) that says it helps prevent nute lock. I need to do some reading on it. I think I will add a bit more perlight to my next transplant too. I don’t like seeing my plants with ugly leaves at only the end of week 6


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi ! Funny, I was using Fox Farm trio and had very similar problems mid flower. I won't be using Fox Farm this grow, my bet was a deficiency in macro/microtrients. Its tough to know for sure though because leaves do start to yellow and change a bit during late flower.

I wound up having a pretty good harvest anyway. I'll try Dyna-Grow instead of Fox Farm next grow. Fox farm isn't good about letting you know what nutrients are in the trio (other than NPK) so its difficult to fix deficiencies.

You actually helped when I asked the same question, do I need more cal mag and now we've swapped places ! This is an early pic, the yellowing and brown spread out to many leaves later in the grow. This is when it started.

last thing, I had to go very easy with tiger bloom, I could see my leaf tips and nutrient burn starting at half dosages of TB.....I think too much Tiger Bloom might cause a lockout. (I used 1/4-1/2 strength Fox Farms fee schedule.) Big Bloom never caused problems for me. 1/2 to full dose

PH 6.2 in, run-off PH 6.0


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Hi ! Funny, I was using Fox Farm trio and had very similar problems mid flower. I won't be using Fox Farm this grow, my bet was a deficiency in macro/microtrients. Its tough to know for sure though because leaves do start to yellow and change a bit during late flower.
> 
> I wound up having a pretty good harvest anyway. I'll try Dyna-Grow instead of Fox Farm next grow. Fox farm isn't good about letting you know what nutrients are in the trio (other than NPK) so its difficult to fix deficiencies.
> 
> ...


I’ve been giving her regular calmag. This one plant just seems to be a shaggy looking thing. I’ve had good luck so far with FF and feel this is something maybe I did like not enough perlite or something else. I’m still learning everyday.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve been giving her regular calmag. This one plant just seems to be a shaggy looking thing. I’ve had good luck so far with FF and feel this is something maybe I did like not enough perlite or something else. I’m still learning everyday.



I'm using Cal mag too, but have read that too much can be a very bad thing. I use it, but don't over do it... Cal mag can also throw off your PH and from what I've read can disturb nutrient intake from feedings.

Like anything, I think the key is "moderation".... At least I am learning that moderation is key with nutrients. Better to underfeed than to over feed. Lockout and nutrient burn are bad making your nutrients pretty much worthless.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

Hey @bigsur51 give me something to read about lockup. I’m gonna get my head around this PH thing if it’s the last thing I do. I know my error lies in ph


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Flush the plant.  Get some PH down and start taking the PH in and out.  You want 6.0 to 6.5


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just looked it up. It says it’s for up to early flower stage. I’m over the mid point now but will remember this in the future. I get one or two plants a grow that want to act up and seem to have a nute block Or for some reason want to drink slow. When I inspected all the roots after last grow they all looked the same to me. I was expecting to see some root rot or discoloration but I didn’t see any difference. There is a product FF has (I will have to lookup the name) that says it helps prevent nute lock. I need to do some reading on it. I think I will add a bit more perlight to my next transplant too. I don’t like seeing my plants with ugly leaves at only the end of week 6


I’ve used it for a few years now in hydro and I run it to week 7/10…it’s just bacteria that help break down your nutes I can’t see an issue running it to the end of flower. I did notice leaf rip burn if I run it to the very end, so I stop 3 weeks before the end. They don’t need as much food after the majority of calyxes have swollen up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

*Source:* Bulgarian Academy of Sciences White Paper.



The risk of nutrient lockout increases if the pH drifts outside this optimal range.


That’s because every nutrient has a “favorite” or optimal range. For most plants the optimal range is pH 5.5-6.3, where all nutrients are sufficiently absorbed (Figure 1) and nutrient deficiencies will not be an issue.

If the pH falls too far above or below this “sweet spot,” certain nutrients may be preferred by plants over others.

For instance, at pH 5, iron and manganese are readily absorbed while calcium and magnesium are not. Absorption of calcium and magnesium are significantly reduced at pH 5 and below; the plant roots cannot absorb them easily and the plant is highly likely to suffer calcium and magnesium deficiencies.



moar reading here————————>       Nutrient Lockout: What It Is and How To Prevent It! -


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

subbie, I see the same thing on my plants here and there, no rhyme or reason that I can attribute it to...mine isn't usually in flower or that close to the bud itself but a fan leaf on a branch...the flowers you have look great and will surely finish fine...I'm one of the ones that flush, that's just how I roll...as some of the guys mentioned, pH is a big consideration...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

boo said:


> subbie, I see the same thing on my plants here and there, no rhyme or reason that I can attribute it to...mine isn't usually in flower or that close to the bud itself but a fan leaf on a branch...the flowers you have look great and will surely finish fine...I'm one of the ones that flush, that's just how I roll...as some of the guys mentioned, pH is a big consideration...


I know. I’m trying to understand what I may be doing to bring the PH up in some of the plants which I’m sure it will up be when I check it tomorrow. Maybe I should only feed the calmag when I’m not doing other nutes. Could be I’m not letting my water sit to get chlorine or whatever the city puts in it. The water comes out of my kitchen sink at just over 6.5 sometimes 6.5 dead on and less than 200 ppm too I usually mix the nutes in one at a time, then the calMag then put it right on the plants. Most of the plants respond well just one this grow doing this color thing and two my last grow which quit drinking water for some reason I believe it was PH too. Thanks for chiming in boo.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Flush the plant.  Get some PH down and start taking the PH in and out.  You want 6.0 to 6.5


I was surprised to get run off 5.8 after running thru 6.0 PH. It took almost two gallons of water to get runoff I think she enjoyed the extra drink. But 5.8 runoff is not what I was expecting


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

5.8 is The Sweet Spot


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 5.8 is The Sweet Spot


So maybe it’s not PH but something this plant needs that it’s only getting from the plant…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> What is your PH at run off


Checked it this morning 6.0 in 5.8 out was expecting Higher…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Checked it this morning 6.0 in 5.8 out was expecting Higher…




I wonder what is in the soil that is lowering the Ph runoff water?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I wonder what is in the soil that is lowering the Ph runoff water?


That’s why I was talking about going the naked soil route next transplant.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I wonder what is in the soil that is lowering the Ph runoff water?


2020*What's in Happy Frog soil?*
Ingredients: Composted forest humus, sphagnum peat moss, perlite, earthworm castings, bat guano, humic acid (derived from Leonardite), oyster shell and dolomite lime (for pH adjustment).
 You think there is more in it? Im starting to think so…


----------



## Flower (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 2020*What's in Happy Frog soil?*
> Ingredients: Composted forest humus, sphagnum peat moss, perlite, earthworm castings, bat guano, humic acid (derived from Leonardite), oyster shell and dolomite lime (for pH adjustment).
> You think there is more in it? Im starting to think so…


You have these in Happy Frog? I tried Happy Frog, and have some plants growing in it now. I had a little trouble adjusting to it. Doing better now, but was getting much better, more consistent results with the soil I was using before.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 8, 2022)

Flower said:


> You have these in Happy Frog? I tried Happy Frog, and have some plants growing in it now. I had a little trouble adjusting to it. Doing better now, but was getting much better, more consistent results with the soil I was using before.


I use happy frog and it has zero nutes in it. I feed my soil plants my hydro nutes every watering now.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I haven’t checked runoff PH Pute. I’m using cloth pots and water till they just start getting wet on the bottom. I can try to check this at next water. I’m sure it’s going to be different than the others.


I think @BillyK gave another user instructions on going a slurry test to get an idea of the pH of the soil. I have always watered to run off in my fabric pots but have read that just leaches out nutrients so I may be doing it wrong. Did you change things up between the mother and clones?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe I could run a low PH water in the plant till I got enough runoff to check it. It doesn’t need water yet but I may be able to get a little urine test from her… Do you think it’s worth it? Cause I don’t know what to do if it’s high excepts trying low PH water to try and lower it…


Urine… lol…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

Whoops! I guess these responses are a month and a half after the fact. Never mind…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hey, it's still the same year! I've typed out answers to post that were from the early teens.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

Maybe James the banned can chime in with how he would fix the issue?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Maybe James the banned can chime in with how he would fix the issue?


Sir James to the rescue


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think @BillyK gave another user instructions on going a slurry test to get an idea of the pH of the soil. I have always watered to run off in my fabric pots but have read that just leaches out nutrients so I may be doing it wrong. Did you change things up between the mother and clones?


I changed my soil on my next grows inside and out to organic with perlite no additives. So far they all look healthy.  I’m using the rest of my FF vegging nutes till they are gone but will be looking for something new to use inside and out when it’s gone. I’m thinking of a top dressing for the outside plants but are open to recommendations for both inside and out.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Urine… lol…


Urine did turn my hydrangeas blue according to Americana  dog urine but still urine, you may be on to something. You know if you would google it someone would have done it already. Hey maybe even yall have


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Urine did turn my hydrangeas blue according to Americana  dog urine but still urine, you may be on to something. You know if you would google it someone would have done it already. Hey maybe even yall have


I use rusty nails for my hydrangeas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I use rusty nails for my hydrangeas.


I have pink ones in the front, purple ones in the back and blue ones in the doggie area. They are all pretty, don’t know why I’d want to change the color.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I changed my soil on my next grows inside and out to organic with perlite no additives. So far they all look healthy.  I’m using the rest of my FF vegging nutes till they are gone but will be looking for something new to use inside and out when it’s gone. I’m thinking of a top dressing for the outside plants but are open to recommendations for both inside and out.




you might want to look into microbial compost teas 

we have good results with worm castings , bat and bird guano











						Organic Teas For Cannabis: How To Make And Use Compost Teas | Fast Buds
					

If you want to learn why you should make and apply organic compost teas, and take care of the good microorganisms when growing cannabis organically, read along!




					2fast4buds.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you might want to look into microbial compost teas
> 
> we have good results with worm castings , bat and bird guano
> 
> ...


Thanks big I will read up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks big I will read up.





pop quiz on Friday…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have pink ones in the front, purple ones in the back and blue ones in the doggie area. They are all pretty, don’t know why I’d want to change the color.
> View attachment 299649


I like to try to go for multicolored plants. Some of my blooms have gone from pink to purple to blue across a single flower. Got the rusty nails thing from a gardener in Cape May NJ.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Your YouTube channel is a hoot…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I like to try to go for multicolored plants. Some of my blooms have gone from pink to purple to blue across a single flower. Got the rusty nails thing from a gardener in Cape May NJ.


I think my grandma told me about the rusty nail thing. She knew all the flowers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think @BillyK gave another user instructions on going a slurry test to get an idea of the pH of the soil. I have always watered to run off in my fabric pots but have read that just leaches out nutrients so I may be doing it wrong. Did you change things up between the mother and clones?


Yes I saw the slurry test. My outside soil is running between 6.5 and just under 7.0. I have been feeding 6.5 in so for now they are good. I make more of an effort now to keep up with the soil ph.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> pop quiz on Friday…


Dang big, there’s a lot to that tea. I made that tea all night in my dreams and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Woke up 26 time I know tossing and turning about it. First I have nothing and will have to buy everything from scratch I mean even an extra bucket, fish tank pump worm,bat,bird shit All of it and it takes a week or so to even make it. Woke up early and exhausted from making that tea all night, grabbed my glass blunt and took a few hits on the porch when the hubby was still asleep and pondered over what to do. I’m thinking I may just use my regular nutes this grow until I slowly build up my tea ingredients stock where it’s not so noticeable of how much I’ve been spending on garden supplies lately . As much as I don’t like collecting kitchen scraps and such to make my own free food, I may find an area in my yard to collect it even tho the animals around here will probably cause a problem with it. I’ve had really good luck in my vegetable garden using this at my old place but had several acres there to move it away from the house. I’m sure these ingredients would be good to add to the tea too. Not so much here as we only have a small lot 1/2 acre or so… so I would have to make something or buy a vehicle to contain it From the animals.  So thanks a lot for staying in my dreams all night with this pop quiz I’m studying so hard to pass…Hope y’all have a sweet day on the farm


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang big, there’s a lot to that tea. I made that tea all night in my dreams and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Woke up 26 time I know tossing and turning about it. First I have nothing and will have to buy everything from scratch I mean even an extra bucket, fish tank pump worm,bat,bird shit All of it and it takes a week or so to even make it. Woke up early and exhausted from making that tea all night, grabbed my glass blunt and took a few hits on the porch when the hubby was still asleep and pondered over what to do. I’m thinking I may just use my regular nutes this grow until I slowly build up my tea ingredients stock where it’s not so noticeable of how much I’ve been spending on garden supplies lately . As much as I don’t like collecting kitchen scraps and such to make my own free food, I may find an area in my yard to collect it even tho the animals around here will probably cause a problem with it. I’ve had really good luck in my vegetable garden using this at my old place but had several acres there to move it away from the house. I’m sure these ingredients would be good to add to the tea too. Not so much here as we only have a small lot 1/2 acre or so… so I would have to make something or buy a vehicle to contain it From the animals.  So thanks a lot for staying in my dreams all night with this pop quiz I’m studying so hard to pass…Hope y’all have a sweet day on the farm




we will be using tea from worm castings this season , with an occasional top dressing of whatever we have laying around

Brother Putembk uses teas and has good results but he also uses other nutes , all indoor too

never put fish ferts on your outdoor grows unless you want coons and other critters digging up your plants , learned the hard way a long time ago

also when we dug our outdoor holes , we put some time released ferts in the holes so I really don’t worry to much about outdoor feeding

plus the soil has been amended a few years with a lot of chicken po op , so it’s mostly watering and keeping the bugs away that is most challenging

thanks for the kind words and here is to a groovy day!

zucchini bread and butter with hot coffee!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I may just use my regular nutes this grow until I slowly build up my tea ingredients stock where it’s not so noticeable of how much I’ve been spending on garden supplies lately


It is a struggle…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 9, 2022)

BIG,,,Speaking of Zucchini,,,I have some growing that's looking real good. The only thing is i had to take a sharp knife and kill the fking Stalk Borers. Hate those fkers. Cut one worm out that was a half-inch long. After that, I just shove dirt back into the stalk and let it go.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 299687


I put a Lampshade on this one too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I put a Lampshade on this one too
> View attachment 299691


Well you are right, I didn’t tell him about my big dreams


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Did ya tell her ya not Big all over


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did ya tell her ya not Big all over



Shame on you roster…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Shame on you roster…


Oh The Horror


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did ya tell her ya not Big all over


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


>


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey look a cute lil dancing hamster


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Needs More Cal Mag


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I put a Lampshade on this one too
> View attachment 299691


Uh, oh. Looks like Roster's gettin' jelly again........


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Uh, oh. Looks like Roster's gettin' jelly again........


----------

